# Deerburgers & Shrooms



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2017)

*Deerburgers & Shrooms*

Gotta get rid of some more of last year’s Deerburgers to make room for some new stuff, as Archery opens Tomorrow.

So Mrs Bear mixed up 6 patties of:

50%   Venison

25%   Pork

25%   Beef

Plus a couple TBS of Worcestershire in the mix.

Then to the Grill they go.

Then mine get some Cheese, Maters, and a bit of MW.

Shrooms sautéed in butter on the side too.

Had a couple visitors again too, on the far side of the driveway that goes from the Bear Den down to Bear Jr’s Shop & House.

Thanks for stopping in,

Bear

6 Patties Ready for Grill:














IMG_1426.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






Now I'm getting hungry!!














IMG_1427.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






Getting the Cheese melted on my first one:














IMG_1430.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






Now the trip from Grill to Kitchen:














IMG_1431.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






MW, Burger, Cheese, and some Mater:














IMG_1432.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






And some Shrooms on the side:














IMG_1433.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






And a couple of neighbors stooped to say Hi:














IMG_1443.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017






Closer Look:














IMG_1442.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 15, 2017


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2017)

They smelled their relatives cooking !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They look great as always. Wish I had one right now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for the burgers and great pics

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice shot with a cross bow right there. [emoji]128521[/emoji] 
Nice burgers.. sounds like a good flavored combo.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice bear, I could eat about 3 of them ,,,, ,, Headed out again tonight for archery elk,,, Had a cougar come into my cow/calf call last weekend,,20yrds broadside and he heard me nock my arrow and took off,,,, Once in a lifetime shot with a bow and I was not ready 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Lesson learned the hard way 

Again looks great and have a great weekend. 

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2017)

gary s said:


> *They smelled their relatives cooking !! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

They do seem to show up when I'm grilling Deerburgers!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 16, 2017)

Tasty lookin burgers Bear, I think I could have that meal a couple times a week!   :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2017)

Good looking burgers Bear!

I'm grilling & smoking everything I have in the freezer.

Your burgers look so good I'm gonna have to dig around & see if I have any, but they won't be deer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











   Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Nice shot with a cross bow right there. [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> Nice burgers.. sounds like a good flavored combo.


Thanks Johnny!!

No crossbows around here.

Bear Jr tells his Buddies those are only for Old Guys, Handicapped, and little girls.

He threw "Old Guys" in there for me, in case I ever wanted to try one.

I used to shoot in Tournaments in the 70s & 80s. Won a few with my Jennings "Arrowstar".

I taught Bear Jr when he was little with a Jennings Model "T", and now he shoots even better than I did, but he has much better equipment. I couldn't afford the stuff he has.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin burgers Bear, I think I could have that meal a couple times a week!


Thank You Justin!!

We really do love these Deerburgers!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking burgers Bear!
> 
> I'm grilling & smoking everything I have in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

You should have evacuated to PA---I could have fixed you up with some Great Deerburger!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Very nice bear, I could eat about 3 of them ,,,, ,, Headed out again tonight for archery elk,,, Had a cougar come into my cow/calf call last weekend,,20yrds broadside and he heard me nock my arrow and took off,,,, Once in a lifetime shot with a bow and I was not ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DS !!

I hunted all my life, and I came to the conclusion that if we were ready all the time, no animal would ever show up, because they only show up when we're not ready. LOL

Best of luck with those Elk!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 18, 2017)

That looks good John.  I really like that 50/25/25 mix of meat.  Love me some deer burgers.  The only thing I'd change would be to use mayo instead of MW--hate the stuff!!

POINT

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks good John. I really like that 50/25/25 mix of meat. Love me some deer burgers. The only thing I'd change would be to use mayo instead of MW--hate the stuff!!
> 
> POINT
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Yup---We've been using that ratio for Deerburgers for many years.

LOL---Mrs Bear & I always use MW, but Bear Jr likes Mayo better too.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

